# Thoughts on rubber chipping please



## Amyb_1982uk

Hi Everyone, 

I'm totally new to the chicken game and doin a lot of research before going forth and spending my money.

I've read recently about the use of rubber chipping over hay, saw dust etc. Has any one got any experience of rubber in chicken coops good or bad, that might influence my decision.

Thanks in advance.

Amy


----------



## rob

never heard of it. maybe someone on here has used it but its a first for me.


----------



## Apyl

I've never heard of it used for chickens. In my opinion I would not. If you put rubber mulch over straw, weeds will grow in the mulch, you wont be able to clean out the poop very well, and I would think it would get pretty hot in the sun if used in the run. Also rubber has a smell to it and chickens are very sensative to smells. This is just my thought on the use of rubber mulch. I just dont see it working very well. The stuff is made to put under swing sets and such.


----------



## 7chicks

Not something you want your chickens to be pecking at and ingesting either. Not worth the risk besides, it would get so nasty smelling.


----------



## ReTIRED

*NOT* a viable alternative......
...........*UNLESS*...You are raising "Rubber Ducks".



-ReTIRED-


----------



## cluck_and_quack

ReTIRED said:


> NOT a viable alternative......
> ...........UNLESS...You are raising "Rubber Ducks".
> 
> 
> 
> -ReTIRED-


LOL!!! Cute!!!!


----------



## ReTIRED

cluck_and_quack said:


> LOL!!! Cute!!!!


*Ha-Ha !!!
*( I thought it was _kinda cute_ myself.)
*Ha-Ha !!! 

*BEST REGARDS, 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard

ReTIRED said:


> NOT a viable alternative......
> ...........UNLESS...You are raising "Rubber Ducks".
> 
> 
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Hahaha! Had to quote it because it was worth being on here again. Good one!


----------



## havasu

Thought it was worth mentioning that the rubber mulch is made from recycled tires. Some poor quality rubber mulch still contains small bits of very sharp wire (from steel belted tires) from within it, which can be very harmful to our feathered friends, as well as bare feet. Please consider this when selecting it as a ground cover.


----------

